# Xp bootet nicht



## Johannes7146 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier nen rechner, der nicht mehr bootet. (Medion MD98000).
Installiert ist Windwos XP Media Center Edetion.

Der Rechner geht an, bootet von der internen HDD und bleibt dann schwarz.
Im Bios wird aber die Platte korret erkannt. Ich erhalte beim booten aber keine Meldung, dass kein OS gefunden werden konnte oder so ähnlich.

Booten mit von einer Ubuntu CD funktioniert. Zugriff von dort auf die HDD funktioniert. Booten einer Xp CD funktioniert, findet aber keine HDD (Denke wegen fehlender AHCI treiber) ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Die orginal CD zu dem Laptop hab ich leider nicht.
Booten von einer Win7 CD funktioniert, findet auch HDD, zugriff auf HDD mittels Console möglich.

Jemand ne Idee wie ich XP wieder dazu bewege vollständig durch zu booten? Möchte ungerne neu installieren. 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## sheel (6. Juli 2011)

Hi



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> bootet von der internen HDD und bleibt dann schwarz.


 
wie weit genau kommt man?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

Hai,
besorge dir irgendwo eine Installations-CD und versuche dann, mit der Reparatur-Option das System überprüfen und reparieren zu lassen.
D. h. eine neue Installation beginnen und dann in fortgeschrittener Phase die Option "nur Reparatur" (oder so ähnlich) wählen. 
Da musst du allerdings gut aufpassen, dass du keinesfalls neu formatierst, denn dann ist das alte System hin.
Grüße
Idi


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2011)

Grüss Euch

Möchte den Profis nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen, aber; Habt Ihr den Satz gelesen, wo geschrieben steht " findet aber keine HDD (Denke wegen fehlender AHCI treiber) ist aber nicht weiter schlimm "
Da dürfte kaum eine Systemreparatur oder Wiederherstellung nützen. Ohne Treiber, kein zugriff. Dass XP keine SATA Treiber mitbringt, sollte heute jeder begriffen haben. Würde da wohl eher im Bios auf IDE umstellen und gut ist.
Dies mal mein Vorschlag


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

Wieso? Da steht: "_...Der Rechner geht an, bootet von der internen HDD und bleibt dann schwarz..._"
Also bedeutet booten auch, dass die Platte gefunden wird.
Und ich hatte auch genau so ein Problem und habe es mit der Reparaturoption wegbekommen.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Juli 2011)

Jo, der Rechner sammelt zuerst Systemdaten von der HD. Solange rödelt auch die HD. Gehts dann zu den Treibern über, ist Feierabend. Solange eine HD eine Partition hat und nicht defekt ist, wird die meist erkannt im Bios. So erlebe ich das.
Kann ja sein, dass auch andere Vorschläge greifen bei dem Problem. 
Ist ja nur mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem.
Vielleicht noch mal an Johannes: Wenn du noch keine Daten und Programme auf dem Ding hast, mach die Installation platt und baue das System neu auf. Geht wahrscheinlich am fixesten.
Wer weiß, was sonst noch alles passiert in Zukunft.


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Juli 2011)

Der Rechner bleibt genau in dem Moment stehen wo er anfängt Windwos zu booten.
Wiederherstellungskonsole einer Windwos Xp CD funktioniert nicht, da keine Sata treiber vorhanden sind.
Im Bios auf IDE umstellen geht leider nicht, da das Bios diese funktion leider nicht bietet.
Die Wiederherstellungskonsole von Windwos 7 bringt leider keinen erfolg.
Platt machen möchte ich wie gesagt nicht, auf dem Rechner sind unzählige Programme installiert von denen meist keine Installations CDs mehr vorhanden sind.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (6. Juli 2011)

"...Wiederherstellungskonsole einer Windwos Xp CD funktioniert nicht..."

Das heißt, du hast doch die CD, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Wenn, dann kann ich dir nur allerwärmstens empfehlen, es so zu machen, wie anfangs schon geraten: Starte das System mit der CD, wähle "Neuinstallation", und wenn das System dann kurz danach meldet, dass schon eine Installation da ist, wählst du REPARIEREN aus. Nichts anderes wählen, weil sonst die alte Installation platt gemacht wird. So sollte es klappen.


----------



## Maniac (7. Juli 2011)

Kannst du denn im Abgeischerten Modus starten?
Kurz nach dem das Bios geladen ist, die F8 taste mehrmals drücken, dann sollte die Auswahl kommen.
Erscheint dar Windows-Ladescreen, oder direkt nach dem Bios schwarzer Bildshirm?


----------



## Asterix-Ac (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Johannes,

also irgendwie muss ja
1. der Treiber abhanden gekommen sein,
2. der Treiber wieder hinein.

Da Du erwähntest, dass es ein Medion MD98000 ist kannst Du dir den Chipsatz-Treiber von der Medion-Seite herunterladen und auspacken. Es ist leider kein oem-Treiber enthalten, den Du aber hier bekommst.
Mit nLite kannst Du Dir auf einem 2. System eine XP-CD mit den Treibern basteln. Anleitung
Einen anderen Weg, als über eine normale Reparatur sehe ich nicht. Es wird ja auch nicht viel kaputtgemacht. 

Asterix


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2011)

Die XP Cd die ich hier habe gehört nicht zu dem Laptop. Ist irgendeine alte aber ohne Sata treiber.
Daher nutzt die Wiederherstellungskonsole nicht.
F8 für abgesichreten Modus kann nicht gehen, da der Rechner schon stehen bleibt bevor Xp überhaupt anfängt zu booten.

Habe unter Ubuntu mal die Festplatte getestet. Hab mit dd eine Daten noch Retten können. Danach die Festplatte neu formatiert. Dabei sollten fehlerhafte Sektoren ausgelassen werden.
Lange wird die Platte aber wohl nicht mehr machen.
Habe nach der Formatierung nun Win 7 installiert. Eigentlich wollte ich das umgehen, da ich wie gesagt nicht mehr für alle Programme die installiert waren noch die Installations CDs habe.

Trotzdem Dank für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie haben hier alle neinander vorbeigeredet...

Wenn du den vorigen Post von Asterix gelesen hättest:
mit nLite hättest du den Treiber einbinden können.

Naja, zu spät...

Und wenn der Rechner stehen geblieben wäre, bevor er zu XP gekommen ist,
hätte man 7 auch nicht installieren können, da das Bios kaputt wäre.
Es muss XP gewesen sein.

Gruß


----------

